# Violet Day One Pics



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Ok, here we go, some pics, they're not great, but you get the idea. She is really starting to come out of her shell already and is working out ways to manipulate me, I think! We have been practicing "sit" in the kitchen and she will look at me, run toward the kitchen, look back to make sure I'm following her, and put her butt down while looking up at the counter (where the treats are). I'm not entirely sure that's because she gets "sit" already because I still have to push the treat back over her nose to get her rear to go down. This is day one at home, though - not too shabby.

Each time in the pen the howling seems to get shorter, though actually picks up when I come back to the pen, which makes it harder to take her out without rewarding the howling. She hasn't even barked yet, just the screaming and whining. I'm still nervous about tonight, if it's anything like last night. I'll move the ex pen around next to my bed again. Obviously I can't get her to my level, but it's a very low bed and I'm pretty sure she can see me, though in the dark I don't know. 

BTW, no puppy breath for this one. Fish breath, which surprises me at such a young age. Aside from the underbite, her teeth look OK. I brushed her coat briefly today (after the pics, duh), and later or tomorrow we will try teeth brushing. I am starting her already on NV and she loves it. Adding it gradually vs. cold turkey, but with an enzyme/probiotic. So far no reaction in terms of the runs or anything problematic with the poopies, but it's a bit early.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh how freakin adorable! may I give you my sincerest complement on her Diane with an IWAP!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Absolutley precious!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She's really adorable. Glad you're having so much fun with her.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

pretty fluffy sweetie! Congrats!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I swear she's smiling in that last one. How cute!!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Geri, that's her underbite. Her bottom lip sort of sticks out and if her mouth isn't closed all the way, you can see her gums. I gotta admit I'm hoping it corrects or she sort of grows into it because it does look a little weird. 

Anyone know why she might have such bad breath? She's been on Science Diet puppy, but I am hoping (and already trying) to switch her to raw NV because so many people have had success with it, but I know only whole raw bone will clean her teeth unless I do it, and I'm still on the fence about whether that is potentially risky. I so want to do what's best for her, and raw makes so much sense to me, but I don't want to mess it up with the ratios and nutrients, which is why I thought I'd be best off going with highly rated brands that supply a complete nutritional profile, rotating the protein source. 

There's a "weaning puppies" thread here right now about raw diet and possible Vitamin-D deficiency causing improper bone development. I'm seeing my vet tomorrow and will ask - she's more holistic and knows about alternative diets, I think she'll give me an honest answer on the pros and cons. I know cod liver oil has vitamin D, and I was planning on adding that to her food as well. 

maybe I'll start a new thread about this...


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

She looks as smart as you describe her! You will have SO much fun with her in the near future, just wait and see.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Diane, she's adorable!! What a spunky gal! Love the pics.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

To Cute, I love puppies. How old is she? Bad breath on a puppy no way. I have no opinion on raw feeding but do not think most puppies have bad breath unless they have worms, have your vet check this out.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwww.............You are going to have so much fun teaching your precious baby. Keep us informed with all the progress you make with the training. Don't forget just to play.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

She's a fur-face doll baby!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'll admit it, I'm not a fan of puppy breath! Maybe you just aren't either.

I think she's just adorable, the little underbite makes her special, she's not like everyone else.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

She is perfectly precious


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! She's precious!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Diane, she is a doll and the coloring on her face reminds me of Cicero as a puppy. And I don't have to deal with tear stains.  Sounds like she is already attaching herself to you. She sounds like she is a smart little girl running to the kitchen looking for her treats...that's a fast learner!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Missy said:


> oh how freakin adorable! may I give you my sincerest complement on her Diane with an IWAP!


Well said Missy!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

She's very cute! Glad your first day went so well.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Absolutely precious...and your description of your day...priceless. You are smitten...maybe not on puppy breath but personally, neither was I.


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

Diane ~ she is just too adorable!!! 

You mentioned food ~ are you doing half Science Diet and half NV to try to wean her off? I need to buy food tomorrow, and I'll most likely buy the smallest bag of SD they have and then use it for a few days, then wean him off. I just don't feel comfortable sticking with it, though I don't think I can do the raw thing either. I'm going to talk to the vet on Friday, but I obviously need some food for him when he gets here.

I do hope you get a bit more sleep tonight. I need to get to sleep early the next few nights in case Duncan keeps me up all night on Thursday...


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Violet is just adorable! That has always been one of my favorite names too!
The picture with her tiny little tongue showing is priceless!

Enjoy every minute of puppyhood, it never lasts long enough!
Beverly


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

She's so cute! In the photos she looks just like a perfect, adorable havanese puppy and we're all jealous! You're doing fine. 
I think the underbite will be okay, especially as her coat grows and as you get used to her looks and fall in love with her happy self! Our foster, Jackson, had a terrible underbite (as bad as it was, he could eat just fine!). The more the hair on his face grew, the less I could see it. When he arrived here he had a terrible haircut-very lopsided-that emphasized the underbite.
Also, my Indie has a perfect bite and funny-looking lips in spite of it. Sometimes her teeth show. She's not as pretty as Dusty, but everyone loves her!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*violet...*

vivacious
innocent
observant
loving
energetic
& terrific!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What a little doll. She's going to wrap you around her finger in no time! ;-) Adorable.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

She's adorable! What a sweet face!
Gina


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

She is so adorable!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

What a sweet little pup! Maybe the breeder was giving her a fish oil supplement? Just check with the vet when you see him, I'm sure everything is fine. When they start getting loose teeth sometimes they get fooey breath because food is becoming trapped under the loose parts.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

No, she was not getting any supplements at the breeder's, just Science Diet puppy food. Her puppy teeth have just recently emerged, she's nowhere near ready to lose them, she's about 12 weeks old. I'll have to ask the vet about it, possibly a dietary switch will help, but Saydee's mom (havent' seen her here in quite a few months) said her puppy had the same thing, and she used Oxyfresh successfully, I'll have to look that up. My yorkie didn't have bad breath until she was a little older, at least a year, and I assumed that was because no matter how I tried and encouraged, she would never let me brush her teeth, and nothing we did otherwise made a difference (though she never got raw bones). Prior to that her breath didn't smell like anything. When we met Violet at six weeks old, she had neutral, clean breath. She's not eating poop, it's just a fishy smell, and I can smell it from several feet away when she is chomping on a toy. Yuk.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

It most likely is the Science Diet that is causing her to have bad breath. Making the switch to the NV raw is a smart thing to do and you will notice a huge difference not only in her breath, but also her stools will be less and not smelly! Natures Variety is a well balanced diet and you can feel good about feeding it to her.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

thanks, Kathy We just got back from the vet, and she agrees about the NV raw. Yay! I can also get Bravo and I think Primal at a local store, and at some point I may try one of those for variety, I know I'm at least supposed to rotate the protein source.

She was so good at the vet, for the car ride, everything. She is such an agreeable puppy. A total chow hound, too. She LOVES to eat and seems very food motivated. The breeder mentioned that could be a carry-over from the competitive eating thing that puppies tend to do. She eats like she's starving and someone's going to take it away from her.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

CUTE!!!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I use Oxyfresh, too, and several others do also. It really helped. 

You'll have to let us know how much difference the NV raw makes after awhile. Science diet isn't a very good diet.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree with Kathy on the food maybe causing the bad breath. Same thing goes for us humans. Glad to hear the vet approves of raw food.

Jen, whatever you do, please dont' get the food sold at most vets', like Hill's, Pedigree or those medi-call products. Check out www.dogfoodanalysis.com and see the many, many other great options out there.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Violet is so cute. Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Diane, she is adorable! I think her little underbite/smile is cute. Good for you getting her to sit already!
Carole


----------

